# First Purchase



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

I need your input. I am looking to purchase my first fly rood and reel and am interested to know what weight to go with in order to fish for both steelhead and bass. I was looking at a Pfleuger Trion 7/8 but am wondering if I can go down to a 5/6? Any suggestions on setups and brands that are good for a beginner?


----------



## Bluegillmaster (Apr 1, 2006)

7/8 Weight would be prefered if you are going for steelheadand or bass. Could you use a 5/6? Yes, but would most people reccomend it? No. The heavier line weight will make it easier to toss big bass bugs and streamers and weighted flies. Especially if your getting cold wind off the lake. Cabela's makes some nice products depending on how much you want to spend.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I echo the 7-8 recommendation. Another great reel with a good drag (which you will need for steelies) is the Teton Tioga. You can usually pick them up at a good price on Ebay. Also, it's very hard to go wrong with Cabelas. Check out their rods & also St Croix rods....good rods that won't break the bank.
Mike


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

3rd opinion. 7/8 weight for steelhead and bass. If you really get into fly fishing you will end up with a 5/6 weight too. I have both as well as a 3wt.


----------



## mini foo (Dec 2, 2006)

All-
Thanks for the inputs. I was headed down the 7/8 path and now this confirms my thoughts.


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't think you can get a better deal on an incredible rod than what you'll get from TFO (Temple Fork Outfitters). These rods are designed by the legendary Lefty Kreh and are amazing fly rods. Especially for the price. The signature series is probably the best bet as far as price goes. But I honestly don't think you can get a better rod for your buck.


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

i agree 7/8 for steelies, before you know it you'll have a 5/6 and then a 9/10 for kings and salt
good disc drag is important!!!


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

7/8 is ideal for most carp fishing as well (in my opinion)


----------

